# Speaking of "one man bands"...take a look.



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi folks

Found this on you tube....pretty amazing stuff...
Can you tell the instrument order this recording was made?

Enjoy !!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Otbe5c2OIxI


----------



## bassman blue (Feb 24, 2006)

That was amazing... 

Here's something on a bit of a lighter note... KT uses a looper and creates an amazing sound.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DehtqLVmdcA


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Found this on you tube....pretty amazing stuff...
> Can you tell the instrument order this recording was made?
> ...



Very impresssive player. I can't really tell what would have been recorded first. Bass or piano?


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

always love the KT clip.

The first guy I saw do something similar was Jeff Klein. in a seedy bar in Seattle, opening for the Twilight Singers, Jeff walks out with a single guitar and proceeds to do something like this: 
[youtube=object]bWGVLfPPfaI[/youtube]


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Always loved this one, blew my mind the first time I saw it. You've gotta stick with it past the 2min mark when he goes from the kitchen into the live room, before that it's just a hippy making noise in his kitchen. :smile:

[youtube=object]Y0vcxA29okM[/youtube]


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

The guy I like doing that loopy thing is Danny Michel. I've seen him a few times in London Ontario. Great showman.

Here's a link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYkwadlb4jM


----------



## iamthewalrus (Oct 5, 2009)

GTmaker said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Found this on you tube....pretty amazing stuff...
> Can you tell the instrument order this recording was made?
> ...


That was great, was never really into jazz, now I'm going to look into it.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow David Ford was cool. Nice studio.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

how about the guy that composes music with a tree...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fY-ZoVMwGKM


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> how about the guy that composes music with a tree...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fY-ZoVMwGKM


Yikes don't let him borrow nuthin'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdYj7dMYwxM&feature=channel


----------



## JeS89 (Aug 23, 2009)

wow lol I don't know how to play my own instrument let alone 4.... sigh*


----------

